# Announcing Jujutsuinfo.com



## Robert Carver (Jul 26, 2003)

Unlike many martial arts where there is a one-stop location for information, there has been no site of this type for Jujutsu. So I have decided to remedy this shortfall with Jujutsuinfo.com. Some of the things you can soon expect are...

General history of Jujutsu 
Listings of Ryu with brief descriptions and links to sites with more extensive information. Ryu will be divided in categories by Classical (Koryu), traditional, and modern/eclectic. 
Articles about Jujutsu (see below for more information on how to contribute) 
Resources section that will include:
Books and video tapes - reviews and where to buy 
Links to Ryu/Ryuha websites, dojos and organizations 
Suppliers of Jujutsu dogi and equipment 
Seminar and Event listings 
News and Discussion. We will be setting up a bulletin board that is dedicated to Jujutsu and a location where contributors can have their news posted. 

How you can contribute:

The Jujutsu Information Site will be a contributor driven website, and your help will make it "the" Jujutsu website on the internet. What we are looking for initially is articles about Jujutsu. This can be on the topic of Koryu, traditional or modern/eclectic systems of Jujutsu, it's history, techniques, or anything else you can think of. If you have articles you would like to contribute, please send them to webmaster@jujutsuinfo.com. You will be acknowledged in the "by" line of the article and a link to your site or an appropriate site.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 26, 2003)

Good luck!


----------



## Robert Carver (Jul 26, 2003)

Considering the number of Koryu, traditional and modern/eclectic systems out there, this should be a big (and constantly under development) project, but it should be fun!


----------

